# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech Update

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.18*  * Latest Update :* *- 22DC593, 96 170 350 80, 24c16 by Philips
- Audi, Chorus B7, 7 646 272 380, 95128 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, Chorus ECE TT, 7 646 642 380, 95128 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, Chorus TT ALU, 7 646 271 380, 95128 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, Chorus TT, 7 646 647 380, 95128 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, Concert AB2, 7 640 284 380, 95128 by Bosch
- Audi, Concert B7 Soul, 7 646 026 380, 95128 by Bosch
- Audi, Concert B7 Soul, 7 646 029 380, 95128 by Bosch
- Audi, Concert EU AB2, 7 640 276 380, 95128 by Bosch
- Audi, Concert NAR B7 Soul, 7 646 027 380, 95128 by Bosch
- Audi, Concert, 7 648 247 380, 68HC705B32 by Blaupunkt
- Fiat, F199 SM2 MP3, 7 354 918 880, 24c32 by Grundig
- VW, RCD 510 Prem-8, 28321516, 1K0 035 180 AE, S29GL64 by Delphi* 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

